# Macro Shots?



## D3KNikki (Jan 15, 2010)

Still a beginner, just want to know if these are macro shots? 

1. 







2. 






3. 






4. 





5.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 15, 2010)

These are great close-ups of flowers... I love that little fly in the first photo. The technical definition of macro photography is when the subject appears at least life-size on the camera's sensor. A coin, for example, would take up most or all of the frame in a true macro photo. Without knowing what kind of lens you were using, it's difficult to discern if it's "technically" a macro photo.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Natalie.  so Happy that you like my pictures. I'm just starting so it's very encouraging that I get feedbacks (positive or negative). 
That's actually a bee in the first photo. I just realized that from it's angle, it does
look like a fly. hehehe
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 15, 2010)

A way to see what you need to take for a macro, find out the size of you sensor.  It should be in your manual or camera specs.  If the sensor is 2.5 cm, an object 2.5 cm should fill your frame.  Try it with a ruler.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 15, 2010)

Time to get nerdy... 

The insect in your photo is a flower fly of the family Syrphidae, possibly _Eristalis transversa_ if you live in the eastern US. They can be distinguished from bees in the field by their lack of antennae, single pair of wings (bees have two pairs), and eyes that wrap around the head. They also cannot sting and are completely harmless, so mimicking potentially dangerous bees and wasps is how they deter predators from attacking them. As is the case with most forms of mimicry, they tend to be less common than the bees they are impersonating, so nice find! To demonstrate just how impressive their camouflage can be, here's a Drone Fly I found last year, a near-perfect honeybee mimic.

But anyways, back to the photos. 

What camera/lens are you using to take these? The colors are so vivid, and the focusing looks very sharp for the most part. One thing I would suggest in the future is not putting the subject of the photo right in the center of the frame - photos tend to look more eye-catching if you keep in mind the rule of thirds and put the subject slightly off to the side, like what you did in the last photo.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Mooimeisie: Thank you very much for your advice. 

Hi Natalie: Hey Nerdy is alright!  learned something new today. Yehey! Thanks. It really looked like a ground bee. Fooled me. hahah. The camera that I used was a vivitar digital camera. These photos are from my preNIKON summer shoot days. Got no idea what rule of thirds is when I was shooting these. Thanks for the advice Natalie. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 16, 2010)

You might also try and do some creative cropping to add interest.
I love doing macro as it feels up close and the little things are so interesting to see!


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Mulewings! Good suggestion.  Thank you. Will try to practice creative cropping.


----------



## TCimages (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you have a great eye for these close ups.  Keep at it.


----------

